# i dunno what to believe



## AquaticRex (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.truth-it.net/bill_gates_eugenics.html

^apparently facts about bill gates's opinions^

what do you think?? i dunno weather to believe it or not... whats your opinion?? any insight?? something that can ease my mind from thinking that the most brilliant minds are out to destroy us??  i'm paranoid if you can't tell already lol 2012 also, any ideas about that??


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 3, 2010)

My theory about 2012?... 
I think the mayans stopped then because they eventually had to stop somewhere, right? Plus, if they saw how humanity was revolving, they probably thought we'd all kill each other by then, anyways.

Swineflu is real, I had it and boy it was not like any flu I've ever had (and I'm always sick)


----------



## degrassi (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow that is one ridiculous article. I especially liked this comment



> The reason Gates wants to vaccinate the people in Africa is he wants to have a chance to stick a needle in their arm and cause them more trouble.



:faint:

I didn't see any facts in that article, only opinions and lies with no facts to back them up. 

2012 is going to be any other day, just like Y2K was.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 3, 2010)

It reminds me of one that hit the internet a decade ago where Andy Rooney, of "Sixty Minutes" was supposed to have slandered black people. It was totally false. The problem is that "salacious" sells, even if it is later proved to be false. It was how Hearst built up his publishing empire.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 3, 2010)

yea the swine flu i believe is real but i'm wondering if it's man made... there was a presentation i saw a few days ago where someone let it slip that (quote) "the swine flu was a mistake of humanity's hands" and that was a doctor. there was also a news person interviewing another doctor and they asked the doctor if he would ever give his kids and family the vaccination. the doctor sayd no, but the voice he said it is was more like "HECK NO!!" there has to be a reason why a doctor of all people refuses it.

as for 2010, that all does make sense lol. never really thought of it that way before about them just stopping lol. they prolly saw what was going on and just started crying lol humans have really managed to mess things up compared to the past...


----------



## Luluznewz (Sep 5, 2010)

There is so so so much wrong with that "article" that I'm not even going to begin to comment on it.

However, I really really hope that people are wise enough to turn to legitimate sources to get information from.

And, for the record, swine flu is not a scam. I don't believe there was any reason for everyone to panic like they did, but it was a real strain of influenza. 

I really dont like conspiracy theories that are based off nothing but paranoia and ignorance. There has to be real facts to back up claims.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 5, 2010)

gee thanks Lulu, i was asking for input, not a put down. if you don't like the article, thats up to you. i highly doubt anyone else did. i'm just saying that you never know, the government is sooo good as pulling one over on us and the population is at an all time high and still climbing. and also the fact that it came up in the news and doctors are supporting SOME of the info makes me question it. sorry if i think too far out of the box for you. so next time you snap at me, remember i bite back.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 5, 2010)

*blows whistle* Lulu is stating her feelings on it. As you did yours. So please everyone remain civil or take it to pms.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 5, 2010)

the reason a lot of people, like myself, wont get the shot is because the effects of the drugs were never tested on anything but lab mice from my understanding. which thier bodies do not work the same as ours and the flu would mutate in them i am sure so there is no evidence to back up that the swine flu vac was even safe...theres no tellng how it will effect kids 10 years from now. personally i have never had a flu shot and to this day never had the flu once. 

the article was interesting...i dont know how true. sounds like a racist beleif about the planned parenthood bit. I am not a big fan of planned parenthood...and then population control. i have actually had conversations about this with friends. ex: i worked with a girl who was recently fired for lying and missing work and being on drugs. she has 7 kids, her first she had at 13 and she is only 24. she has been with the same bf who beats her and is now in jail and she lost all her kids...population control would not be bad in this circumstance where i kinda wish that fixing people would be a more thought about idea...although i think he meant more people who are mentally challenged than crack head moms.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 5, 2010)

Also, (not sure if it was stated or not) but a lot of people didnt/wont get the 'swine flu shot' because we were all told the side effects are worse then getting the swine flu itself. Something along the lines of you can get paralyzed and stuff like that. I didn't take a chance, and caught it, and can't imagine how worse it could've gotten.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 5, 2010)

jade you do have a point but i don't take too well to people stating that i'm asking a question due to (quote) ignorance and paranoia. i had no problem with the comment until that point. i wanted peoples opinions, not to be shut down. i may be only 20, still young, but i was raised from a young age not to tolerate that. it's not just on here, i go by that in life in general.


----------



## BethM (Sep 6, 2010)

*AquaticRex wrote: *


> jade you do have a point but i don't take too well to people stating that i'm asking a question due to (quote) ignorance and paranoia. i had no problem with the comment until that point. i wanted peoples opinions, not to be shut down. i may be only 20, still young, but i was raised from a young age not to tolerate that. it's not just on here, i go by that in life in general.


Jessica said that she didn't like conspiracy theories that were based on ignorance and paranoia, she didn't call you ignorant and paranoid. I agree with her. I like facts. 

As for a doctor that wouldn't give the flu shot to his kids....... There are lots of doctors out there that aren't up on the most modern treatments for things, for some doctors their learning (in some areas) pretty much stops when they get out of med school. 
(There are even nutritionists out there who believe it's just not possible to be healthy if you don't eat meat or drink milk, which is absolutely not true.) There are also doctors that might have particular beliefs when it comes to things like that, their beliefs don't stop when they become doctors. Also, specialists may know everything there is to know about their particular specialty, but have a more general (and possibly out-of-date) knowledge of other areas. I love my ENT, and trust everything he tells me about ENT issues, but I'm not going to ask him questions about my feet or my heart or my lady bits. Just because someone is a "doctor" does not mean they know everything there is to know about health-related things.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 6, 2010)

My opinion is that that article is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read. I could write a lot about it but I won't. All I'll say is, don't worry too much about the things that are mentioned in the article


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2010)

i think we concluded the swine flu was real? (im a little lost haha)


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 6, 2010)

lol yea we did. though i still think it was man made at least lmao. i don't have much to back up that besides what someone said on a talk show, but i don't trust the government/world leaders. they've got too much power and i know they could pull something off like this if they wanted to. 

and if it were true about it god knows that they would never be investigated for first degree murder of thousands, but god forbid if we drink under age >.< lol.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't see why the government would make a flu, when they'd have to dish out millions for the immunizations. They didn't get anything out of it, so it makes no sense. Plus, i'm sure more doctors and nurses had to work to look after all the hospitalized cases. 
As for world leaders, what'd they do.. send some 'guinea pig' guy into Canada to cough on people? 
Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 7, 2010)

doesn't mean it's the government. it could just be another method of war made by another country. take down numbers and such. it did start near the states and no offense to the Americans on here, but some countries don't exactly like America all that much. personally i don't mind America, i have lots of friends and some family there, but some countries are kinda fence sitting about war and stuff... so it may not even be our gov now that i think of it, but maybe another countries government. 

or it could have been even a lab mistake that is trying to be covered up?? i unno lol there are so many possibilities. yes it can be natural, but what did it start from? why hasn't anyone been able to explain it besides "it was from there." we don't exactly know if it's the truth or not. but then again, thats politics eh?


----------



## degrassi (Sep 7, 2010)

*AquaticRex wrote: *


> or it could have been even a lab mistake that is trying to be covered up?? i unno lol there are so many possibilities. yes it can be natural, but what did it start from? why hasn't anyone been able to explain it besides "it was from there." we don't exactly know if it's the truth or not. but then again, thats politics eh?


It is natural, they can explain it and they have DNA evidence to show where it came from. 

Things like this happen all the time when you have large numbers of animals, living in poor conditions, so close with humans. Viruses evolve and jump to humans from animals. Its nothing new and it wont' be the last time this happens. 

Its inevitable that some virus/plague is going to come and kill off a large % of the population but I wouldn't worry too much about it being swine flu.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 7, 2010)

makes sense lol, though all in all, if there is going to be a large percentage of people dieing off, i'm willing to bet it'll be because of human mistakes and will have nothing to do with the flu's and such. it'll be humans messing with technology that is too advanced for us and people thinking they know what they're doing with it. for instance the HAARP that has been passing around from country to country. i wasn't the one that found that though, so I'm not taking credit for thinking about it's existence. if it is real then we're already starting with biting off more then we can chew but if it isn't then it's a demonstration of what could happen.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 7, 2010)

This is a debate, so no ones actually going to come to the same conclusion other then it did happen, people did die from it, and it somehow spread like wildfire. 
Other then that, it's over, well the epidemic here has calmed down, haven't seen or heard of someone getting it recently so why get all worked up about it. 
No one REALLY knows what happened, it could've been shot down from aliens on mars for all we know.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 7, 2010)

lol i know a couple of people that have it, not living in my current area, but back at home. so i dunno if it's done just yet. the one person is in the hospital from it. it started off as the flu and then she started puking up blood. i have a feeling it's going to kick back up...


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 7, 2010)

I meant the whole epidemic was over, not the flu.
But the puking up blood can be anything..


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 7, 2010)

I have four kids, myself and my hubby WILL NOT BE GETTING THE FLU SHOT OF ANYKIND. I dont believe the hype. I dont think the swine flu is any worse then the regular flu, i think our kids need to build up a natural immunity to things like chicken pox, the flu and things like that. I feel we over vaccinate our kids and adults to things that we can easily fight off, of course there are ALWAYS EXCEPTIONS TO THE RULE. Just my opinion of course. As far as 2012 if it happens , it happens, what can you do , right? if it happens like the movie 2012 then we are all , pretty much doomed,lol. I dont feel like stressing about that is any good,lol. But on that note I told my hubby that i want him home on 12-21-2012 lol just in case,lol!!!!!!


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 8, 2010)

lol true. my dad actually went out and got a gun license incase the world went into chaos lol. he's currently trying to convince me into it lol but i dunno. i doubt i'll need it lol the house mates made a huge plan to stock up in things like machetes and such. they went agead and bought me one for my b-day in april lmao. i hung it up on the wall, only cause of the designs on it. the blade is black and it's got a silver hangle with angels engraved into it and it has an engraving along the flat end of the blade saying "for ever and always" in sliver with sort of tribal pattern starting at the hilt and fading in the color blue. it's not sharp or anything so i don't mind it.


----------



## Anaira (Sep 8, 2010)

Almost every single fatal case of it over here, had underlying health issues. They all had something wrong with them, which meant they couldn't fight the flu off. Just like any strain of flu. I don't think the casualty rate for H1N1 was any higher than any other flu virus, over here. 'Ordinary' influenza can also kill; yes, the risk factor of H1N1 MAY be higher, but from what I've seen, it doesn't seem to really deserve the publicity its had. Its no way as bad as people made out, IMHO.


I could go into the vaccines, but I won't. Just because I'm too lazy, and can't be bothered. lol


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 8, 2010)

> I could go into the vaccines, but I won't. Just because I'm too lazy, and can't be bothered. lol



lol thats awsome. and yea the other stuff makes sense, but it's kinda creepy thinking about it shooting up again  i've never been really paranoid about flu's and such, and last winter the H1N1 didn't really hit Windsor ontario, but when i came up here to North bay, i refused to go anywhere without a mask lol


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol, this thread is getting me all worked up, because I like to get my point across, so I think i'm dismissing myself from this conversation before I go off the wall 

I just think, theres no reason to go out and buy WEAPONS because something someone said thousands of years ago, sounds silly to me.

IF 2012 did happen, everyones dying anyways so why kill people yourself? 
Creepy and weird i must say.

This thread went from entertaining and somewhat educational to silly and .. ergh.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 8, 2010)

lmao i agree about the killing thing. it's my room mate and dad getting all (gotta get ready) i'm pretty convinced about everything now being a scam (though i still don't like the idea of them people having that much power >.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 8, 2010)

It's a religion, or was a religious group, and they all have odd beliefs.
I just think they saw how humanity was moving and thought we'd all kill each other by then..


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 8, 2010)

lol thats what the guys i live with think, and they're thinking it's going to be an all out war. my boyfriends brother is getting all pumped over it (i think he has a bit of a screw loose in his head). he's always saying he already has a list of people he plans to do in when the time comes. but he's in jail right now and a lot of good the list is going to do there lol. mind you he's not there for any fault of his own. he was just pinned to blame from some kids that were doing B&E's. i know he didn't do anything cause the night they said he did it he was with me and David. he was here for the whole month actually, but yet they are still charging him. as i said, i hate people that have power.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 8, 2010)

Your boyfriend's brother sounds kind of scary. I wouldn't be surprised if on Dec. 21, 2012, a couple of nutters start killing people. Not saying your boyfriend's brother would be one of them, I'm sure there are people who are MUCH worse off than him.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 8, 2010)

i'm sure there are too, i know a few of them. and yea he can be pretty scary. he's only 18 and already been in jail 2 times. the 1st was his fault but this time is not. the first time though (not going into detail, privacy issue) is what sets me on edge about 2012 and him. so yea lol.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh.. fun :S
Im staying home, meerly because those silly people. Not because im scared to get taken into space, or blown up, or whatevers supposed to happen


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 9, 2010)

Y2K anyone?


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 9, 2010)

lol the most i'll do is hunker down and pad-lock the place lol hopefully i'll be down south visiting family though, if things go as planned


----------



## missyscove (Sep 9, 2010)

The HN1 flu was caused by a mutation of the flu virus within a pig that allowed it to be transmitted to humans. 
I'm a student at Cornell and at one point last September our health center had 100 students a day diagnosed with "flu-like symptoms." At that point they were only testing what strain of flu you had if you were hospitalized, but all the ones they did test were definitely H1N1. We had a single student death from H1N1 as well and while yeah, one student is a low number for a University seemingly inundated with student deaths last year, hearing someone has died from something certainly hits home.
The University responded by basically covering the campus with hand sanitizer and passing out free flu kits with pain meds, masks, tissues, etc. Because of our epidemic on campus they were able to get a hold of a large supply of vaccine. Before college I was never vaccinated for flu, but now I do it every year because I just don't have the time to get sick.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 9, 2010)

i have a very big fear of needles. when i was 7 i threw a tray at a nurse when she tried to give me a shot lol. then again, that same nurse tends to move the needle while it's in ur arm >.< for some reason i always got her and just had enough lol


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL!
I'm allergic to flu shots,
annnnd.. i pass out with shots.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 9, 2010)

lol i remember the collage trying to get me to get a flu shot. they said i can't continue with the course if there was an outbreak at my clinical practice if i don't get the shot. still never got it and never had to not participate. only time i didn't participate was when i got tonsillitis. i just sat in the room. one of the girls started to ream me out for being there and saying she didn't wanna catch it. i was wearing a mask, and i told her to shut her trap or i'd spit on her and make sure she caught it. it's just the way she was saying the stuff. she had her nose in the air with that "i'm so that" kind of look and saying that she refuses to be in the same room as me and to send me outside. it was just constant talking and i got fed up with it by lunch lol so i had to shut her up somehow. my teacher (who is also my moms supervisor when she's working at the nursing home) laughed and sent her out of the room to do her studies, saying i didn't have to go anywhere that i was in quarantine for the day.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 9, 2010)

Being afraid of needles is no reason not to get a flu shot. All the flu shots I've had are intranasal which is actually more effective because they use a live vaccine as opposed to a killed vaccine in the needle shots.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 9, 2010)

the main reason i don't get it is cause i just have a belief that if it's not in your body already then it shouldn't be forced there. if your body catches it then that is the time for your body to fight it off, but other then that it is unnecessary stress on your body. but that is a personal belief and is prolly going to start up another debate lol


----------



## missyscove (Sep 9, 2010)

I understand that, just reminding folks that not all vaccines involve scary, pointy needles these days  (yay advances in science)


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 9, 2010)

lol yea if there is a mid to high level chance of catching something i'll take the needle, but i can't know in advance that i'm going to get it. i have to be in the room and they just sort of come in and it's lie "ok you need this needle, so we'll give you it now". if i know prior about a day before or something i end up working my self up about it lol. seasonal things i don't think are necessary. just take the right precautions and everything will be fine. i kinda wanna home school my kids cause of flu's and such...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 10, 2010)

Jessa, homeschooling your kids because of fear of illness isn't a great idea- especially if that's your only reason. Homeschooling is a huge undertaking if you're going to do it so it actually benefits your child. Also kids need to be exposed to germs- if they aren't, their immune systems aren't really mature and they'll get sick a lot more. They're also more likely to develop allergies.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with Siloh, Jessa.. how old are you?


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 10, 2010)

well its not my only reason. there are also a lot of other reasons. i don't have kids yet, heck no. i'm only 20 lol. 
another reason is cause i saw my little sister get home schooled by her foster parents (siblings were allowed visiting rights to each other) and she is a lot smarter then the rest of us. she is 5 years under me but knew things before i did about almost everything. i like the idea of the one on one teaching and learning, while in a school system they expect you to have the same mind as everyone else and if you don't they stick you in what every other student calls "the retard class". as well, i'll be able to keep a strong bond with my kids. on top of all of that, i think there are some things that it should be up to the parents to teach and that the school should have no part of it (such as sex ed). when i went through the teaching, i would have preferred for my parents to teach that kind of info to me instead of the teacher. there is just so much that i don't like in the school system and i would much rather put myself through the training to be able to teach my kids then put them in the hands of some person i don't know. 
i dunno about you guys, but only about 3 years ago i was in high school and the teachers had this "better then thow" thing. one teacher i ended up getting suspended for grabbing my arm and bruising me pretty dark. i smacked her hand away and she tried to stand against that and i just think that they have too much of a "i'm better then you" thing going on in the system. god forbid if a student got their hands on a teacher handbook. about half of my old teachers would be fired lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 10, 2010)

I have to get going here, but want to try to assuage your fears some about the public school thing. I'm currently pursuing a degree in elementary education (have to leave for class in a couple minutes!) and you would not BELIEVE how HUGE of a deal it is now for the teacher to be able to teach each child according to how that child learns best. Kids are not expected to all have the same mind. Teachers are expected to be able to individualize what they're teaching for every single student. They keep pounding into our heads that whatever grade we teach, we have to be prepared to teach 2 grades above and 2 grades below that level because the students will all be at different levels. Not just differences in ability, but differences in learning and listening styles. And there's quite the process to get a child into special education. Before they try putting kids in special ed, they work with the child in the general ed classroom.

Once you have kids, if you live hear a half decent public school, I would not hesitate to send your child there. You may have only been in high school a couple years ago, but assuming you wait a few years to have children, your kids won't be in high school for about 20 years. A LOT changes in the world of education in 20 years. And I can almost guarantee elementary schools are quite different now than when you went.

Okay, off I go!


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 10, 2010)

yea i'd prolly be trying the whole school thing cause i like the interaction with other kids, but if anything bad ever happened i'd be pulling my kids out in an instant.
by bad i mean like fights that they got pined for that they prolly didn't do (no i won't assume, i'd look into it first lol) as well as if the principal is being unfair and also if they're learning isn't going so great (they fall too far behind or they should be in a higher level).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 10, 2010)

You also have to consider that you kind of have to stay at home with your children if you're going to homeschool them...


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 10, 2010)

yup. i plan to open my own business, so it's all good
i plan to open an animal rescue center with a grooming parlor and pet-sitter attached. so i'll be able to stay with my kids no problem if i need to


----------



## missyscove (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm an Animal Science major, but this year I'm also taking "The Art of Teaching" and I'm already learning a lot of interesting things.
Personally, the public schools near my home weren't that great so I've been in private school all my life (well, Cornell is actually partially funded by the state of NY so I guess I'm not necessarily in private school anymore.
I have a cousin that wants to homeschool her children she herself has a fairly limited education and her husband once said, "she's not that great at math and science, but she's great at art so the kids will get that" and looking back on my own education I'm afraid of what her kids will miss out on. Interacting with other kids is just such a huge part of your education and being in a school with choices for subjects that allows for both a breadth and depth of knowledge just seems so integral. Being completely responsible for my child's education would really scare me.
As far as sex-ed goes, I have friends whose parents never had a "sex talk" with them or even gave them a book on the topic. Without sex-ed in schools there are a lot of kids who simply wouldn't know what sex is, or would have to learn from their friends.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 11, 2010)

i agree with everything you say, just a couple of concerns with the sex ed thing. i find that they're teaching wayyyyy too early. i remember someone telling me they learned it in grade 7, i remember it in grade 3. there aren't many people at that age who are going to say.... a certain man part (dunno if i can say it on here), and not have the class bursting into laughter. i'd have no problem with high school talking about it, but 3rd grade is really young. plus, with that grade comes cliques. the things you say and do and how outspoken and vocal you are can affect who wants to be your friends and who will split off in other groups. adding the pressure of something like this would only make things more confusing. i remember someone asking a certain question and a bunch of kids were just repulsed by him for the rest of the year. i wouldn't mind it so much if they would at least wait for the "clique epidemic dust" to settle. like, the kids are just starting to figure out who they are, and just piling that sort of info on them could confuse them at that time. i dunno, it's prolly just me, but i just think the school board is doing it wrong. they're thinking "this and that needs to be covered" but they're not thinking about what it's doing to the kids minds at that age. my nephew is in the 5th grade and claimed to be gay a month ago after a sex ed presentation. i don't have anything wrong with gays, bi's or anything else, my best friend is gay lol, but i just think to be thinking that at that age is a little strange and i kinda blame the education. it's the confusion. not understanding it to full concept and not being able to handle all of the info just yet.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 11, 2010)

My mother works in the health/attendance office in a Catholic elementary school where she's seen young girls come in convinced they're dying because they're bleeding. Turns out their parents hadn't talked about menstruation with them and it hadn't yet been covered in the school curriculum. IMO our bodies are nothing to be embarrassed of and the more we know about them the better off we are.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2010)

Jessa- not trying to make it seem like I'm at odds with you all the time. I do kind of agree that really detailed sex ed in 3rd grade might be excessive, though I think kids DO need to know stuff- I'm the child of a nurse so we always used the correct words for human anatomy and I had a very accurate idea of sexual function at a young age. Didn't hurt me any! Also I don't think cliques forming in 3rd grade is necessarily normal. I don't remember anything like that until 6th grade (middle school). You have to remember that each school has it's own culture, so does each class of kids. Just because you experienced something doesn't mean all other kids do too.

One last thing. I remember we started sex ed in school in 5th grade. I had a pretty solid grasp on sexuality at that point and I don't think I was especially mature. Sex ed in the school was a good thing at that point, provided good teachers are teaching it. When I was 2-6 years old, we lived in a different state and I was best friends with a little boy named Joey. I remember adults liked to tease me that Joey was my boyfriend, and I would always get really annoyed with them because Joey was NOT like that. We moved away and I didn't see Joey after I was 6 years old, but when I was about 9 or 10 I remember telling my mom that Joey was gay. It took me until that age to recognize that about him. Now Joey was a normal little boy- I never saw any sexual abuse happening or him being overly friendly with other boys, and he didn't act effeminate, but I knew even from a very young age that there was something different about him. You could say that was just me speculating, but we moved back to that state when I was 16 and I met Joey again in high school. And I was right, he was gay! So I think a kid CAN know they're gay from a really young age. I mean, if another kid figured it out about their friend, why shouldn't the actual child know? 

As for your nephew, I hope you guys support him and don't tell him "Oh, no you aren't gay, you're too young to know that!" because I can see that really messing with his head. He knows himself. I'm not saying he is for sure gay, but whatever he says about himself should be respected. If he's not gay, a sex ed class in 5th grade will not make him gay and he'll get it figured it out soon enough.


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 11, 2010)

Considering I started menstruating when I was 10, between 4th and 5th grade, waiting until grade 6-7 or high school would have been way too late for me. I was lucky that my mother was very open about how the body works from a young age, otherwise I would have been mortified. I remember there was one girl in my class at the time that thought once you got your period you continued to bleed continuously with out stopping.

Girls are entering puberty earlier and earlier. It is not uncommon for girls as young as 7-8 to start menstruating! 

I personally feel it is very important to educate children about their bodies at a young age. I also feel it can help prevent sexual abuse if children are also taught at the same time what that is and what to do if that happens to them. Instead of feeling shamed and afraid to tell anyone.

-Dawn


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a feeling 2012 will be the same as allll the other days the world was supposed to end over the years.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 11, 2010)

Of course swine flu is real. But the hype made about it....my goodness lol. I felt like I was in some kind of...28 days later sort of thing or I am Legend. Everyone is going to die and soon. It was just ridiclous.

Swine flu is a killer, just like flu is, but generally only to those in the 'at risk' category- very old or very young people etc. or those with compromised immune systems. For those who get it, generally if you keep yourself healthy and you make sure you get rest etc etc. while you have it, you should get better absolutely fine, like with normal flu.

Most people who say 'I have flu' just have a bad cold. If you have flu, you are in bed for days, which I guess is why everyone was so scared about swine flu because people were....in bed for days....whereas lots of people (I know) nowadays say 'I have a migraine' or 'I have really bad flu' and yet are still going out shopping etc. and just moaning about it.

The medication you can get for swine flu doesn't actually even help the flu itself- it just reduces the number of days in which you yourself are infectious to others.

Hopefully swine flu can be eradicated by careful monitoring and isolation of those who have it, but I really wouldn't worry to much about it.

That's just my opinion.

Jen


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 11, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jessa- not trying to make it seem like I'm at odds with you all the time. I do kind of agree that really detailed sex ed in 3rd grade might be excessive, though I think kids DO need to know stuff- I'm the child of a nurse so we always used the correct words for human anatomy and I had a very accurate idea of sexual function at a young age. Didn't hurt me any!
> 
> As for your nephew, I hope you guys support him and don't tell him "Oh, no you aren't gay, you're too young to know that!" because I can see that really messing with his head. He knows himself. I'm not saying he is for sure gay, but whatever he says about himself should be respected. If he's not gay, a sex ed class in 5th grade will not make him gay and he'll get it figured it out soon enough.


My family was always very precise with their terminology. Call it what it is - euphemisms only make things more confusing for the kids.
I agree, no need for gory details, but using that poor stork as a metaphor is often taken as the literal truth. I remember kids having questions by grade 3, and trading all sorts of misinformed playground lore - might as well teach them properly...

I agree -- your nephew will know intrinsically what his gender identity is. At his age, it is unlikely that he is defining himself in terms of a preferred form of sexual intercourse - "gay" is the word that society uses to describe people that he identifies with, so it's really the only term likely available to him. I think that he is probably looking at the standard rigid gender roles of men and women, and is feeling like neither really fit him.

As Shiloh said, it is best to respect his feelings on his own identity.
A sex ed class will likely answer many of his questions, if taught by someone competently trained in gender identity and sexual orientation. Hopefully they will look at personal identification, rather than just the nuts and bolts. If anything, it won't turn him gay .


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 11, 2010)

as i said about my nephew, i have no problem with his orientational decision if that is how he truly turns out, and neither does his mother. the father (who i really do NOT like and would love to throw him down the stairs, i'll explain later) is the problem (yet again), since he started putting Mikey down and poking fun at him for it. his father never really is around. mostly drunk and always putting other things before his son. currently him and my sis aren't together, which usually i would say is't 100% good, but i really like that they aren't. the father doesn't visit Mikey and refuses to pay child support. Krysta (sister) has tried to have him served numerous times, but he's a couch bouncer and always seems to just know when they're coming for him. i rarely get this angry about it, but this guy just really ticks me off, especially when i found out why him and my sis aren't together anymore. apparently he was a really "hands on" kinda guy, and not in a good way at all. my guess is that mine and my sister's bio dad didn't meet the guy since the guy is still alive >.< (just a quick minor detail, all of me and my siblings are all adopted with a few exceptions). so yea lol thats my reasoning for wanting to beat the guy up lol. i'm rather protective even over my older siblings lol but yea...

back to the schooling stuff.. i guess i was rather late then coming into all of that stuff lol, never got my "pained time" till 8th grade.. and i just guess my school was weird lol. cause cliques did start forming in 3rd grade with my school, though it wasn't what we realized. it's just looking back now it's like, i can remember certain groups forming and then later on realizing that so and so were preps, and they were jocks and those ones were scene and so on. i guess i may have just noticed it though cause i was what people called the "pick on" kid (until high school, thank god for new schools ^_^) and was just sort of in tune to reality and overly mature for my age and seeing the people for what they were (mostly pricks) but yea. and please don't take that last bit the wrong way. people keep saying "cause that happened to you doesn't mean it'll happen to your kids" and yea i realize that. it was a 1 in about a million chances that i would be "that kid" and i highly doubt it'll follow my line of kin, so thats not why i'm hesitant of sending my kids, just letting you know in advance cause at some point i know it'll come up lol.

well this is getting rather long so i'm gonna cut it off here>.< lmao


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think it is so important for children to go to school, if not purely for the reason of learning in social situations and how to be around others. I understand bullying etc. is also a problem, but I am not sure I know anyone who hasn't said once in their life they have been 'bullied' however severe, and it has made them a better person for it.

Children imvho need to grow up around other children, learn from them, learn how to behave in social situations, interact with others on a daily basis, and catch all those germs, bugs, chicken pox etc. so they grow up with a healthy immune system. 

I didn't go to a fabulous school- just a run of the mill junior school, and then an all-girls language college, where I also stayed on to do my a levels. I really enjoyed it and have made life-long friends there. I wouldn't have changed it for anything.

Also I can kind of see where you are coming from about the sex ed. part...I also think it was beneficial in some ways. Althought most of the lesson was spent giggling, there were some benefits. I think I started my cycle when I was 12 years old, but there were many others who had it when they were 9years old in my junior school. Also I guess it helps it not be a taboo anymore. It's just...sex and anyone can talk about it, learn about it etc. and realise how to be safe etc. etc.

Jen


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 11, 2010)

I think it's horrible that people turn around the good that Gates is doing for the world and making it something ridiculous and evil.
I might be a bit of a Bill Gates advocate, because he has aspergers and so does half my family, but you can't really believe that he wants to vaccinate people to microchip them can you? Gates isn't some crazy elitist. He genuinely loves helping people.


----------



## degrassi (Sep 11, 2010)

*jessicalovesjesse wrote: *


> I might be a bit of a Bill Gates advocate, because he has aspergers and so does half my family,


He has never actually said he has Aspergers, thats just speculation. Its probably true but its not confirmed. 

As for homeschooling, I wouldn't do it over regular schooling. I was in regular school up until half way through grade 10 and then 10-12+ I was homeschooled. Its way more work and harder then going to regular school, especially when in highschool. My mom is even a teacher and it was still much harder then attending regular school. Plus I missed out on a lot of regular teenage stuff because I wasn't at school with my friends. 

As for sex ed I think it definitely needs to be taught in school, even at a young age. Teaching young kids anatomy and how a body works(age appropriate for young children) is important. Not all kids get talks from their parents, so if they dont' learn it at school they dont' know. 

Acontrovercial bill was just passed in my province that now requires parents to give consent before any sex/ sexual orientation or religion is discussed in class. I believe this is a big mistake as all kids need to be educated on these topics. A bill like this just makes it even more taboo. I think we need more open discussions, not less. Plus the kids that dont' get consent are more likely to be picked on when they have to be removed from class because they can't participate in sex ed class. Do you want those kids that can't participate getting second hand info from the kids that did get to? I believe bills like these do more harm then good.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 11, 2010)

like i agree with everyone on parts and all, it's just some things i think are taught by the school either too early and some things too late and as for learning from other kids, yes it is benificial and crucial in some parts, but alot of things (drugs, swearing, etc.) are a bit of a concern. no i am not perfect yes i swore by the time i graduated, but even though i'm one of the few that never did drugs, i saw alot of my friends go through it and watched them compleatly mess themselves up and i won't even hang out with them or anything cause it's got the sooo messed. one of my old best friends is an example. she was actually submitted to the hospital for it cause she'd get so violent if she couldn't get her hands on what ever her newest addiction was. she tried social meetings and such, but it never worked cause she'd complealy lash out physically and it got to the point that she couldn't even talk straight. there are about 3 people that i know including her that are pretty bad. there is her, one of my other x friends actually lives on the streets cause he decided to spent rent on drugs, and another one which just steals from his parents and everyone around him for it. of course the parents are so blind to it that when someone told them they were like "naw our boy is a little angel" and convince themselves of it too. i'm kinda worried of having my kids learn that kind of stuff and just staying with it. i can understand trying it and then never touching it again, but what if they just get hooked on it and there is nothing i can do? but them in lock down and they hate you forever. turn the other cheek and it gets worse. and god knows i'd never have the heart to put my kid out of the house. but yet i won't tolerate theft. i know i really have no control over it, and in this town there are more then enough sources that i've heard of lol. i know i cant live in that fear or anything and do my best to teach them, i just hope it never comes to it >.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 11, 2010)

actually, notice that schools teach every year after "x" grade about sex and stuff, but only teach once or twice about drugs? i just realized that now  i think i've only had 2 drug classes in grade school and one in high school >.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2010)

I have another perspective on the socialization of kids at school. I was a kind of weird kid. Not REALLY odd, just kind of different socially (still am). I went to daycare from birth essentially and I remember thinking in preschool that I was a little different from the other kids, and in school my teachers liked to comment that I "marched to the beat of a different drummer." The social things that seemed obvious to other kids were NOT obvious to me. The big social things I was fine with, but the subtler things were kind of lost on me. Through elementary school it wasn't enough to stop me from making friends- I could make friends, I just needed more time to do it and always had a good number of friends in elementary school. As I got older though and my family moved around every year, I stopped making friends. It was harder for me anyway and kids in middle school can be rather unlikable, and I knew we were going to be moving soon so I just didn't try. I never dated either. In spite of not having friends per se, and being picked on occasionally (nothing too serious), I think it was really GOOD for me to be around all the other kids. In spite of me being rather socially awkward, I was (and am) extremely empathetic and learned how to read human behavior really well by watching the kids and teachers around me. The friends I did make always turned out to be long time, really good friends. More than once over the years I've had people tell me that I was right about another person either not really being a nice person (even if they acted nice) or actually being a wonderful person (even if they seemed weird or something) a few years down the road. At my wedding, my father gave a speech and said that when I told him I was dating my husband (who was actually my first boyfriend, started dating right after I turned 21), he was not the tiniest bit worried about what kind of person Paul was because he knew I was a very good judge of character. My mom and brother felt the same way. My point here is that even though I was a socially awkward kid, I think I truly benefited by being in school with kids my own age. If I had been homeschooled, I'm afraid I would be much more clueless about socialization and human behavior than I am now. Also I'm glad to say that while I still have some issues making friends now (transcending the barrier from small talk to friend is still kind of mysterious to me), I DO have a number of good friends


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 11, 2010)

looks like we have something in common lol though the differences were i was picked on so hard that 1 i had the crap beat outa me on my b-day and 2 i tried suicide 2 times by the time i hit 8th grade. though, i did learn to sort of read people. i never made friends until i hit high school. and those friends have time and time again been surprised cause i've been able to give them full details on what is going to happen with different people and with their relationships i told them "i bet you anything this will last till about 5 months max then he's gonna cheat" (that was kaitlyn) and surprisingly i was right lol then again with chad's girlfriend i told him that she was going to be a real... umm... 5 letter word that rhymes with mitch lol. and i was right again. i do agree with what you say there 100%. even though i got hit so bad with words and other things, i did benefit from it. it did help me become a stronger person and even though i was willing to give up EVERYTHING later i realized that it helped to strengthen me mentally and intellectually when it comes to people in general. give me 5 minutes of convo with anyone and i can tell you exactly what kind of person they are. bad, good, trust, keep your eyes on, run as fast as you can in the other direction lol. usually about 90% of the time i would hit right on about it.


----------

